# Eye discharge



## caykey (Apr 5, 2010)

My Hedgehog, Pippin, has been having a little bit of crust coming from his eyes the last couple of days on and off. This morning the discharge was a little more gooey. He also is sneezing I think. He's huffing and and his back convulses. Is this a URI?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

It could be a URI. Take him to the vet ASAP. URI's can lead to pneumonia.


----------

